# Slavery, Language and Culture In the States c. 1800's



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 4, 2014)

I found this link trying to research speech patterns and found it to be very useful. 
I thought I'd share it in case anyone ever needs any of the info. 

NPS Ethnography: African American Heritage & Ethnography

A quick scan of the site turned up a ton of information that I found useful, I hope it helps someone else. 
~B.L.~


----------



## Scribble (Jun 4, 2014)

Fascinating stuff


----------

